# Rafting Bill Faces Hurdle



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

How does this pit rafters against fly-fishers?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It's usually the "sportsmen's club" type properties that try to stop floating through. They are commonly the ones that stretch bobwar across the river. I guess commercial fly fishing guides don't like the "wooooohoooo" followed by a group paddle slap.


----------

